# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  الادعية الصحيحة عند نزول الكرب والشدة

## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

عليك اخي الكريم   بهذه الادعية الصحيحة عند نزول الكرب والشدة
فمن ذلك
: أن رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- كان يقول عند الكرب: "لا إله إلا الله العظيم الحليم، لا إله إلا الله رب العرش العظيمُ، لا إله إلا الله رب السموات ورب الأرض، ورب العرش الكريم" صحيح البخاري (6346)، وصحيح مسلم (2730)،
وكان السلف الصالح يسمونه دعاء الكرب. قَالَ الطَّبَرِيُّ : مَعْنَى قَوْل اِبْن عَبَّاس " يَدْعُو " وَإِنَّمَا هُوَ تَهْلِيل وَتَعْظِيم يَحْتَمِل أَمْرَيْنِ : أَحَدهمَا أَنَّ الْمُرَاد تَقْدِيم ذَلِكَ قُبَيْل الدُّعَاء كَمَا وَرَدَ مِنْ طَرِيق يُوسُف اِبْن عَبْد اللَّه بْن الْحَارِث الْمَذْكُورَة وَفِي آخِره " ثُمَّ يَدْعُو " . قُلْت : وَكَذَا هُوَ عِنْد أَبِي عَوَانَة فِي مُسْتَخْرَجه مِنْ هَذَا الْوَجْه ، وَعِنْد عَبْد بْن حُمَيْدٍ مِنْ هَذَا الْوَجْه " كَانَ إِذَا حَزَبَهُ أَمْر قَالَ " فَذَكَرَ الذِّكْر الْمَأْثُور وَزَادَ " ثُمَّ دَعَا " وَفِي " الْأَدَب الْمُفْرَد " مِنْ طَرِيق عَبْد اللَّه بْن الْحَارِث " سَمِعْت اِبْن عَبَّاس " فَذَكَرَهُ وَزَادَ فِي آخِره " اللَّهُمَّ اِصْرِفْ عَنِّي شَرّه " قَالَ الطَّبَرِيُّ : وَيُؤَيِّد هَذَا مَا رَوَى الْأَعْمَش عَنْ إِبْرَاهِيم قَالَ : كَانَ يُقَال إِذَا بَدَأَ الرَّجُل بِالثَّنَاءِ قَبْل الدُّعَاء اُسْتُجِيبَ ، وَإِذَا بَدَأَ بِالدُّعَاءِ قَبْل الثَّنَاء كَانَ عَلَى الرَّجَاء . ثَانِيهمَا مَا أَجَابَ بِهِ اِبْن عُيَيْنَةَ فِيمَا حَدَّثَنَا حُسَيْن بْن حَسَن الْمَرْوَزِيُّ قَالَ " سَأَلْت اِبْن عُيَيْنَةَ عَنْ الْحَدِيث الَّذِي فِيهِ أَكْثَر مَا كَانَ يَدْعُو بِهِ النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بِعَرَفَة لَا إِلَه إِلَّا اللَّه وَحْده لَا شَرِيك لَهُ " الْحَدِيث فَقَالَ سُفْيَان : هُوَ ذِكْر ، وَلَيْسَ فِيهِ دُعَاء ، وَلَكِنْ قَالَ النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عَنْ رَبّه عَزَّ وَجَلَّ : مَنْ شَغَلَهُ ذِكْرِي عَنْ مَسْأَلَتِي أَعْطَيْته أَفْضَل مَا أُعْطِي السَّائِلِينَ 

عن عبد الرحمن بن أبي بكر عن أبيه ، عن النبي، صلى الله عليه وسلم ، قال: : (((دعوات المكروب: اللهم رحمتك أرجو، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت)).). 
". رواه أبو داود (5090)، والحديث حسن.
ومنها عن أسماء بنت عميس قالت قال لي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : (ألا أعلمك كلمات تقولينهن عند الكرب أو في الكرب الله الله ربي لا أشرك به شيئا رواه أبو داود 
ومنها حديث  ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه ، قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : : (((ما قال عبد قط، إذا أصابه هم أو حزن: اللهم إني عبدك ابن عبدك ابن أمتك، ناصيتي بيدك، ماض في حكمك، عدل في قضاؤك، أسألك بكل اسم هو لك، سميت به نفسك، أو أنزلته في كتابك، أو علمته أحداً من خلقك، أو استأثرت به في علم الغيب عندك، أن تجعل القرآن ربيع قلبي، ونور بصري، وجلاء حزني، وذهاب همي، إلا أذهب الله همه وأبدله مكان حزنه فرحاً)). قالوا: يا رسول الله ينبغي لنا أن نتعلم هذه الكلمات؟ قال: ((أجل، ينبغي لمن سمعهن أن يتعلمهن)).). رواه ابن حبان في صحيحه
.ومنها  حديث سعد بن أبي وقاص رضي الله عنه قال : : ( قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم : دعوة ذي النون إذ دعا و هو في بطن الحوت لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين إنه لم يدع بها مسلم في شيء قط إلا استجاب الله له بها) قال الحاكم  هذا حديث صحيح الإسناد و لم يخرجاه

----------


## دُرة الرسالة

بارك الله فيكم وزادكم من فضله ..

هل فيكم من يعرف صحة هذه الرواية ؟
عن أبي الدرداء قال : صلى بنا رسول الله فمر بنا كلب فما بلغت يده رجله حتى مات فلما أنصرف رسول الله من صلاته قال : من الداعي على هذا الكلب ؟ فقال رجل أنا فقال " ماقلت : قال قلت : اللهم أني أسألك بأن لك الحمد لاإله إلا أنت المنان بديع السموات والأرض ياذا الجلال والإكرام اكفني هذا الكلب بما شئت  ، فقال النبي : " لقد دعا الله بإسمه الأغظم الذي إذا دعي به أجاب وإذا سئل به أعطى " 

وجزاكم الله خير 
درة الرسالة

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ... 
.الحديث الذي ذكرت رواه  البيهقي  في معرفة السنن والآثار 
فقال أخبرناه أبو عبد الله الحافظ قال : أخبرنا أبو الطيب محمد بن عبد الله بن المبارك قال : حدثنا أبو علي الحسين بن المسيب المروزي قال : حدثنا الحسن بن عمر بن شقيق البصري قال : حدثنا سليمان بن طريف السلمي ، عن مكحول ، عن أبي الدرداء قال : كنت مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فصلى بنا العصر في يوم جمعة ، إذ مر بهم كلب ، فقطع عليهم الصلاة ، فدعا عليه رجل من القوم ، فما بلغت رجله ، حتى مات ، فانصرف رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فقال : « من الداعي على هذا الكلب آنفا ؟ » ، فقال رجل من القوم : أنا يا رسول الله ، قال : « والذي بعثني بالحق ، لقد دعوت الله باسمه ، الذي إذا دعي به أجاب ، وإذا سئل به أعطى ، ولو دعوت بهذا الاسم لجميع أمة محمد أن يغفر لهم لغفر لهم » ، قالوا : كيف دعوت ؟ قال : قلت : « اللهم إني أسألك بأن لك الحمد ، لا إله إلا أنت ، المنان ، بديع السموات والأرض ، ذا الجلال والإكرام ، اكفنا هذا الكلب بما شئت ، وكيف شئت » ، فما برح حتى مات .وقال البيهقي   
 هذا إسناد فيه انقطاع ، وضعف ، ورواه أيضا يحيى بن إسحاق بن عبد الله بن أبي طلحة ، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، مرسلا مختصرا

----------


## دُرة الرسالة

جزاك الله خير ونفع بعلمك ....
قرأت هذا الحديث وقد صححة الألباني : 
48 حدثنا علي بن محمد حدثنا وكيع حدثنا أبو خزيمة عن أنس بن سيرين عن أنس بن مالك قال سمع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رجلا يقول اللهم إني أسألك بأن لك الحمد لا إله إلا أنت وحدك لا شريك لك المنان بديع السموات والأرض ذو الجلال والإكرام فقال لقد سأل الله باسمه الأعظم الذي إذا سئل به أعطى وإذا دعي به أجاب * ( حسن صحيح ) _ الروض 133 ، الصحيح 1342 .

----------


## اللافندر

السلام عليكم 

أخي أبو محمد 

ماهي طريقتك في الحكم على الحديث ؟

ماهي المواقع أو الكتب التي رجعت إليها ؟


أتمنى الإفادة, نفع الله بك.

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

اخي الكريم  الأحاديث التي بحث الأئمة الحفاظ السابقون قي أسانيدها ومتونها وحكموا عليها كثيرة 
ونعرف صحة الحديث  بامور منها
كونه في الكتب التي التزمت الصحة  كأحاديث الصحيحين فإذا وجدنا الحديث في أحدهما حكمنا عليه بالصحة
وقدتلقتها الامة بالقبول وكذلك مثل
صحيح ابن خزيمة و صحيح ابن حبان و المستدرك على الصحيحين للحاكم النيسابوري وهو معروف بالتساهل في التصحيح ويقال أن سبب تساهله هو كبره فاعترته غفلة وقيل عاجلته المنية قبل أن يبيض أكثره فلم يتيسر له تنقيحه.
وقد تتبع الذهبي كثيراً من أحاديثه فأقر الحاكم على تصحيح بعضها وحكم على البعض الآخر بالحسن أو الضعف أو النكارة وهناك ما سكت عنه.
ومنها ان ينص إمام معتمد على تصحيحه كالامام احمد والبخاري وأبي داود السجستاني والترمذي والنسائي والذهبي وابن حجر.ومن المعاصرين احمد شاكر والالباني  رحم الله الجميع
ويبقى أننا بحاجة للبحث في أسانيد الأحاديث التي لم نجدحكم فيها لامام معتمد عند ارادةالاستدلال بها.وهذايعرف بدراسة علم مصطلح الحديث 
وهذه طريقة دراسة الأسانيد
بما أن الحديث الصحيح هو ما اتصل سنده بنقل العدل الضابط عن مثله من غير شذوذ ولا علة، كان علينا البحث في اتصال السند وفي أن الرواة كلهم عدول يضبطون وأنه لا علة في المتن ولا شذوذ.
لذلك كان على الباحث الرجوع إلى ترجمة الرجال لبيان مدى ضبطه وعدالته والاطلاع على شيوخه وتلاميذه لتبين مدى اتصال السند.
أما معرفة الشذوذ والعلة فهو أمر صعب إذ لا سبيل لمعرفته إلا أن تجمع طرق الأحاديث وينظر في اختلاف الرواة وهذا لا يتيسر إلا لمن لديه اطلاع واسع لذلك يستعان بكتب العلل مثل كتاب العلل للدارقطني وعلل الحديث لابن أبي حاتم وكتاب العلل ومعرفة الرجال للإمام أحمد وكتاب العلل لابن المديني وكتاب العلل الكبير والعلل الصغير للترمذي.
وإذا لم يستطع الباحث الحكم على متن الحديث من حيث العلة والشذوذ فإنه يكتفي بالحكم على السند كأن يقول صحيح الإسناد أو حسن الإسناد 
اما الكتب التي رجعت إليها في الحديث السابق  فهي الموسوعة الشاملة والحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## اللافندر

جزيت خير الجزاء على هذا الإيضاح الطيب.

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

يرفع للفائدة

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

يرفع للفائدة

----------

